# Number of passes?



## Carvell

Is the aim to find a pad and compound/polish combination where you get good results with one pass or a pad and compound/polish combination where it takes multiple passes to see the same improvement?

I know not to go too aggressive too fast and I’m not saying should I just take loads of paint off.

I’m guess I’m asking if you found a combination which gave good results in 6 passes would you switch to try to find some thing that achieves the same result in less?

Thanks


----------



## BrianGT

First thing I will say is do a search for posts by Steampunk. 

His knowledge of machines, pads, compounds and polishes is legendary and you will learn so much. I have and I am still learning.

You need to understand how some compounds work and how they break down as you work them. Some are meant to and some aren't. If you use a heavy compound and a pad that will remove deep scratches in one pass they will have to be so coarse and may remove the scratch but will leave a dull finish. 

Modern abrasives can start off coarse and as you make more passes they break down and become finer in order to give a good finish. That's why you need a number of passes.....remove the scratches and then keep working so that the abrasive becomes finer and has the ability to finish.

If you read through the polishing/compound threads you will see that people have their own favourite combo's that work for them. You will find a lot of commonality where people have tried a suggested combination and found it works for them. They then pass it on........


----------



## Carvell

Thanks for the recommendation, I’ll take a look.

So are all modern compounds diminishing? I currently have ultimate compound and polish, M105 and some D300. 

When I watch YouTube videos is it just the editing or are they using low number of passes? I’ve just watched the recent White details Porsche Boxster episode. I’m sure he talks about a single pass?

Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Carvell said:


> So are all modern compounds diminishing?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Find the post from DaveKG and the pdf he produced.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Modern abrasives can start off coarse and as you make more passes they break down and become finer in order to give a good finish.


Not sure what you mean by modern but aluminium oxide used in polishes like menzerna will break down and been doing it for well over ten years when I started.

Meguiar's M105 and M205 uses a different abrasive that doesn't break down and that has been available for at least 10 years.


----------



## BrianGT

Andy from Sandy said:


> Not sure what you mean by modern but aluminium oxide used in polishes like menzerna will break down and been doing it for well over ten years when I started.
> 
> Meguiar's M105 and M205 uses a different abrasive that doesn't break down and that has been available for at least 10 years.


You said it better than me.


----------



## camerashy

Andy from Sandy said:


> Find the post from DaveKG and the pdf he produced.


Here you go
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I spent a couple of days with Dave when I was starting out with machine polishing. He is a great guy. I can't remember his friend who took half the class in the courses but we all got on very well and learnt a lot.


----------



## GSVHammer

Andy from Sandy said:


> I spent a couple of days with Dave when I was starting out with machine polishing. He is a great guy. I can't remember his friend who took half the class in the courses but we all got on very well and learnt a lot.


The other guy is Gordon Muir who runs Defined Details. Top bloke and top detailer. I also started a beginners course with Dave and Gordon.


----------

